# The Fall surge is here.....



## PopsnTuff (Sep 22, 2020)

Public health experts are warning Americans of a possible second wave of new coronavirus infections in the fall and winter, but they're saying the coming surge could look different than wave of infections that occurred when the epidemic first hit.
*Public health experts warn of a second wave of Covid-19*
As students return to school and temperatures drop, Americans will spend less time outside—where the risk of transmitting the new coronavirus is lower—and more time inside, where the risk of transmitting the pathogen is higher. As a result, public health experts expect the United States could see another wave of new coronavirus cases during the fall and winter.....read on.....(also posted in the NY Times)

https://www.advisory.com/daily-briefing/2020/09/09/fall-coronavirus

(We all knew this was coming and its already confirmed  )


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 23, 2020)

It has hit Europe at a ferocious speed.


----------



## bingo (Sep 23, 2020)

states that opened school will get their numbers up...get more federal $$..then shut down at  thanksgiving..
that's  what I think


----------



## toffee (Sep 23, 2020)

its never off the tv atm --- prime minister is having a rethink on another lockdown /come curfew/
the rules are all over the place here ' letting people in a pub' but closed at 10'oclock =it dont make sense
at all -no logic if people have entered the place what is the point ?? 


school's have just gone back in UK. even now considering -that too- .....
2 big stores in uk-have been cleared of frozen produce by shoppers' thinking its panic time yet again !
lock down could be a very big worry to LONDON firms and stores -people are being laid off -coz companies are not buying etc, 

life has to go on' or economy collapses....but rules are made to be safe ' but some people think not to abide by them 
which if that happens we will not beat this virus .. let hope by end of year we say goodbye to it  --fingers crossed .


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2020)

By the end of which year, toffee?  This disaster will not be over by the end of 2020, that's for sure. I wish that were true!

I think as people are getting (understandably) more and more fed up with quarantines and restrictions, and as more schools  and pubs open up, there will be a tremendous surge. This will not be over until we manage to get an effective vaccine widely distributed.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 23, 2020)

For those of us that live alone, the fall and winter weather keeping us indoors may be a benefit that actually limits our exposure to the virus.

All we can do is keep following the TNT precautions of limiting our exposure, wearing masks, social distancing, washing our hands, using hand sanitizer, etc...

Even when a vaccine is available it won't be a magic bullet.  If the vaccine is 40, 50, 60 percent effective it will only be another tool to help limit the spread of the virus.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 23, 2020)

Thanks for pointing us to this article, @PopsnTuff.  

From what I'm reading here and elsewhere, research and the scientific version of trial & error have provided docs with better, more effective treatment options. *Nevertheless the virus continues to spread because avoidance is our only weapon against contracting it*. 

People who are generally healthy but get an unlucky spin of the COVID wheel, and people with existing health problems will continue to die or suffer long-term health consequences.


----------



## gennie (Sep 23, 2020)

If a vaccination was the simple answer,  viruses such as the common cold, flu, herpes, Epstein-Barr, AIDs among others would no longer be a problem.  They are treatable but there is no vaccine.

A vaccination only affects my response to the virus.  It does not change the virus itself.  And if having it once does not give me immunity, I can catch it again as often as I am exposed.   It has not yet been proven that having Covid-19 once provides immunity.

Sorry if I am breaking someone's rose-colored glasses.  I believe these are the facts but if I can be proven wrong, I would be most grateful.


----------



## Treacle (Sep 23, 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/explainers-52530518

The PM has tightened the rules concerning Covid 19 and has stated that they may continue for 6 months and futher restrictions may be put in place if people do not adhere to the rules. So clearly for him and his advisors its eradication is not in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2020)

gennie said:


> If a vaccination was the simple answer,  viruses such as the common cold, flu, herpes, Epstein-Barr, AIDs among others would no longer be a problem.  They are treatable but there is no vaccine.
> 
> A vaccination only affects my response to the virus.  It does not change the virus itself.  And if having it once does not give me immunity, I can catch it again as often as I am exposed.   It has not yet been proven that having Covid-19 once provides immunity.
> 
> Sorry if I am breaking someone's rose-colored glasses.  I believe these are the facts but if I can be proven wrong, I would be most grateful.


OTOH, the vaccines against smallpox, diphtheria, measles, shingles, and other infectious diseases seem to work pretty well. The tetanus one works, but has to be repeated after 10 years. Others, like the flu shot, only partially work the year they are given, because the flu virus keeps mutating.

There is no "one size fits all" answer to this problem. Scientists are working days and night to try to find at least a way of slowing it down. And they will keep testing, studying, and improving the vaccine as time goes on. That's how medical science works.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 23, 2020)

Treacle said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/explainers-52530518
> 
> The PM has tightened the rules concerning Covid 19 and has stated that they may continue for 6 months and futher restrictions may be put in place if people do not adhere to the rules. So clearly for him and his advisors its eradication is not in the foreseeable future.


Thanks for this link.  It's interesting to see exactly what guidelines, mandates and restrictions are in force in other countries.


----------



## Treacle (Sep 23, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Thanks for this link.  It's interesting to see exactly what guidelines, mandates and restrictions are in force in other countries.


Thanks @StarSong  Yes it's always interesting to see how other countries are dealing with the Covid 19 and wouldn't it be a good idea if all countries got together and shared the  ideas for a positive outcome? Even in the UK there are rule differences between Scotland, Wales and England. Guess it's the same for you across the states?? Much comment has been made about the way Sweden has handled Covid 19 and I believe they have not sought the lockdown that we have undergone. It has been asked why 'we' did not follow the way Sweden has handled the virus in radio interviews etc. Sorry haven't got a link this time to answer that question. 
Why oh why do countries not get together to use their  knowledge to make a better world? I'm just reflecting on the fact that what may be banned in one country e.g (chemicals, pharmaceutical drugs etc ) is ok in another. Doesn't make sense to me. To eradicate this virus, in my view, requires a global collective response in consideration of all the detrimental aspects of this virus. Just some thoughts


----------



## StarSong (Sep 24, 2020)

Not sure the Swedes are deserving of top marks for their strategy.  

Covid stats for Sweden and adjacent countries (source: https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries):


CountryPopulationCovid CasesCovid DeathsSweden10 million90,0005800Finland5.5 million9,300343Norway5.4 million13.200370Denmark5.7 million24,900645


----------



## win231 (Sep 24, 2020)

gennie said:


> If a vaccination was the simple answer,  viruses such as the common cold, flu, herpes, Epstein-Barr, AIDs among others would no longer be a problem.  They are treatable but there is no vaccine.
> 
> A vaccination only affects my response to the virus.  It does not change the virus itself.  And if having it once does not give me immunity, I can catch it again as often as I am exposed.   It has not yet been proven that having Covid-19 once provides immunity.
> 
> Sorry if I am breaking someone's rose-colored glasses.  I believe these are the facts but if I can be proven wrong, I would be most grateful.


Well said.  Anyone who is able to get past the fear & think will be breaking someone's rose-colored glasses.....as we've seen.


----------



## win231 (Sep 24, 2020)

Sunny said:


> OTOH, the vaccines against smallpox, diphtheria, measles, shingles, and other infectious diseases seem to work pretty well. The tetanus one works, but has to be repeated after 10 years. Others, like the flu shot, only partially work the year they are given, because the flu virus keeps mutating.
> 
> There is no "one size fits all" answer to this problem. Scientists are working days and night to try to find at least a way of slowing it down. And they will keep testing, studying, and improving the vaccine as time goes on. That's how medical science works.


The vaccine for Shingles seem to work pretty well?  That's funny; attorneys are handling cases for people who got Shingles after getting the vaccine.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 24, 2020)

win231 said:


> The vaccine for Shingles seem to work pretty well?  That's funny; attorneys are handling cases for people who got Shingles after getting the vaccine.



The shingles vaccine has poor long-term efficacy studies as does the chicken pox vaccine.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2020)

win231 said:


> Well said.  Anyone who is able to get past the fear & think will be breaking someone's rose-colored glasses.....as we've seen.



Win and Annie, I had the new shingles vaccine in mind when I wrote that. Are you aware that there is a new one? It came out this year, and requires two shots a few months apart, and is supposed to be vastly superior to the original one. I've had both shots; nothing to it, no side effects at all.

*Shingrix* is 97% effective at preventing herpes zoster (shingles) in folks over 50 whereas the (older) Zostavax shot is 50-64% effective in preventing shingles in those 50-70 and even lower for those over 70. *Shingrix* also stays effective for longer.

And once again, that's how science works. When something better comes along, we use it. Why not?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 24, 2020)

Sunny said:


> And once again, that's how science works. When something better comes along, we use it. Why not?


Exactly.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 24, 2020)

I don't think we are out of the first wave.  I think it's all the same one which goes up and down depending on how responsible or irresponsible people are in terms of their social behaviors.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 2, 2020)

The potus tested positive and his wife!!!!! Tried to post this as a topic and it was removed.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 2, 2020)

He's already got a fever with coughing and congestion at the Walter Reed Medical Center in Maryland.....


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 2, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Tried to post this as a topic and it was removed.....



Curious as to why you reposted something that was removed?  That's inconsiderate.


----------



## rgp (Oct 2, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Curious as to why you reposted something that was removed?  That's inconsiderate.




 In considerate ? I disagree, I think it is important for us all, to be aware of the condition of our president & his MRS. And too wish them well.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 2, 2020)

rgp said:


> In considerate ? I disagree, I think it is important for us all, to be aware of the condition of our president & his MRS. And too wish them well.



Is this your only online means of communication?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2020)

The problem with posting anything about POTUS is that the thread could become very politically ugly in a hurry.  We can watch the news stations.  The topic is all over the place today.  Yes, we have strong feelings, but we need to respect the rules of this website.  They could shut the site  down if we get out of hand.  I know one that happened with on another topic.


----------



## win231 (Oct 2, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Win and Annie, I had the new shingles vaccine in mind when I wrote that. Are you aware that there is a new one? It came out this year, and requires two shots a few months apart, and is supposed to be vastly superior to the original one. I've had both shots; nothing to it, no side effects at all.
> 
> *Shingrix* is 97% effective at preventing herpes zoster (shingles) in folks over 50 whereas the (older) Zostavax shot is 50-64% effective in preventing shingles in those 50-70 and even lower for those over 70. *Shingrix* also stays effective for longer.
> 
> And once again, that's how science works. When something better comes along, we use it. Why not?


I saw another TV ad for Shingrix.  Looks like they lowered the claimed effectiveness to 90%.
Well, when they're selling something, we know they'd NEVER exaggerate.  That just wouldn't be right............


----------



## win231 (Oct 2, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> He's already got a fever with coughing and congestion at the Walter Reed Medical Center in Maryland.....


I heard he has "mild" symptoms.  They said his weight, age & cholesterol are risks, so they're taking precautions.  Of course, we never know when they're telling us the truth.  A doctor also said 80% of people with Covid have mild symptoms.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 2, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> The problem with posting anything about POTUS is that the thread could become very politically ugly in a hurry.  We can watch the news stations.  The topic is all over the place today.  Yes, we have strong feelings, but we need to respects the rules of this website.  They could shut the site  down if we get out of hand.  I know one that happened with on another topic.



Maybe not the whole site!!! ...but hopefully this thread will get locked if people keep behaving as though the guidelines set by our host don't apply to them.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Maybe not the whole site!!! ...but hopefully this thread will get locked if people keep behaving as though the guidelines set by our host don't apply to them.


The site I knew of that closed down it was because of one issue.  One.  Some of the patrons kept misbehaving about it.  It could happen here.


----------



## hellomimi (Oct 2, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> The problem with posting anything about POTUS is that the thread could become very politically ugly in a hurry.  We can watch the news stations.  The topic is all over the place today.  Yes, we have strong feelings, but we need to respect the rules of this website.  They could shut the site  down if we get out of hand.  I know one that happened with on another topic.


True.

Such topics go down in flames quickly. I think @Matrix made the right choice.


----------



## win231 (Oct 2, 2020)

rgp said:


> In considerate ? I disagree, I think it is important for us all, to be aware of the condition of our president & his MRS. And too wish them well.


Inconsiderate is one word.
I know because I checked with Ronni.


----------



## win231 (Oct 2, 2020)

Sunny said:


> OTOH, the vaccines against smallpox, diphtheria, measles, shingles, and other infectious diseases seem to work pretty well. The tetanus one works, but has to be repeated after 10 years. Others, like the flu shot, only partially work the year they are given, because the flu virus keeps mutating.
> 
> There is no "one size fits all" answer to this problem. Scientists are working days and night to try to find at least a way of slowing it down. And they will keep testing, studying, and improving the vaccine as time goes on. That's how medical science works.


Somehow, I never got smallpox, even though I didn't get a smallpox vaccine.
When I was 9, my mom was taking me to Europe with her to meet my aunts & uncles.  I was supposed to get a smallpox vaccine before the trip but I fainted & the doctor sent us home.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> True.
> 
> Such topics go down in flames quickly. I think @Matrix made the right choice.


Can you imagine being the one who has to babysit a bunch of "senior babies"?  I would not want the job.  I think the moderators here are saints.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 2, 2020)

He is a famous person with Covid, just like Tom Hanks and his wife, Andy Cohen, Jackson Browne, Joe Diffie, Alyssa Milano, Dwayne Johnson,
Neil Patrick Harris, and many more who still have it or have recovered (or have they)....this has nothing to do with politics.....
and now that you all made your point about others getting fired up to get nasty with the possible politics posts, I'm sure that's not gonna 
happen now, so don't sweat it....


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2020)

win231 said:


> I saw another TV ad for Shingrix.  Looks like they lowered the claimed effectiveness to 90%.
> Well, when they're selling something, we know they'd NEVER exaggerate.  That just wouldn't be right............



Win, I'll take 90% odds against getting shingles, gladly.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2020)

> Somehow, I never got smallpox, even though I didn't get a smallpox vaccine.



Win, are you deliberately being dense about this, or just trying to fan the flames?

Of course you didn't get smallpox. That's because you weren't exposed to it!  But you can bet that if you had been exposed, you would have been glad that you had the vaccine.

There is always a small number of people who benefit from herd immunity. Let other people get the shot, then I won't have to worry about protecting myself, because they are protecting me.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Oct 3, 2020)

win231 said:


> The vaccine for Shingles seem to work pretty well?  That's funny; attorneys are handling cases for people who got Shingles after getting the vaccine.




Im glad I did not get the shingles vaccination then. I was mulling it over for a few years. Now, I am not going to mull it over anymore. Im not getting the shingles vaccination or the flu shot. Everytime i got the flu shot i got the flu. I wonder if those that get the flu shot arent asymptomatic and carry it keeping it amongst us. Small thoughts.


----------



## win231 (Oct 3, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Win, are you deliberately being dense about this, or just trying to fan the flames?
> 
> Of course you didn't get smallpox. That's because you weren't exposed to it!  But you can bet that if you had been exposed, you would have been glad that you had the vaccine.
> 
> There is always a small number of people who benefit from herd immunity. Let other people get the shot, then I won't have to worry about protecting myself, because they are protecting me.


"Dense" is having a brain like a sponge that soaks in every bit of advertising offered to you.  That's what makes _you_ dense.
"Dense" is also being unable to disagree with someone without being insulting.  That's what makes _you_ dense.


----------



## hellomimi (Oct 3, 2020)

win231 said:


> Inconsiderate is one word. Correct
> I know because I checked with Ronni.


Hey! don't disturb @Ronni who's busy with her wedding preparations.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2020)

Pauline, I just read an item the other day that said you can't get the flu from a flu shot. That's because they don't use a live virus, which is what would be needed to give you the flu.  You probably get some sort of reaction or side effect, but it isn't the flu.  That's what the experts say about it, anyway.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2020)

win231 said:


> Inconsiderate is one word.
> I know because I checked with Ronni.



Also, "to wish them well," not "too wish them well." And why does MRS have all caps? And, why is it "important?"  (OK, better skip that last part.)


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2020)

win231 said:


> "Dense" is having a brain like a sponge that soaks in every bit of advertising offered to you.  That's what makes _you_ dense.
> "Dense" is also being unable to disagree with someone without being insulting.  That's what makes _you_ dense.



My use of the word "dense" is not insulting, it is accurate! 

It's probably useless trying to introduce logic here, but...  what "advertising" are you talking about, Win?  Like most of us, I got my smallpox vaccination when I was about 8 months old. I didn't have too much to say about it. And my mother wasn't influenced by advertising either. In fact, I doubt that the smallpox vaccine was ever advertised at all. I've never seen an ad for it, have you?

But I'm so glad that my parents had the basic intelligence to follow the advice of their doctor, not to mention the laws of the land. Like 99% of the population, they cooperated with the vaccination requirements of the day. And I'm delighted that they did. I've lived a very healthy life, probably at least in part due to that.

The shingles vaccine is another story. Although from what I've heard, shingles is a very unpleasant disease to get, it isn't smallpox. The vaccine is completely optional. If a person is convinced that it sounds like a good idea, and like the odds, they should get it. Otherwise, nobody has to.

For some reason, there seems to be an idea among some on this forum, that the medical profession is full of greedy charlatans who are trying their darndest to palm off useless (or dangerous) drugs on the public, in order to fatten their own wallets.  While I don't think the drug industry is necessarily composed of angels, I do trust the opinions of my dearly loved family physician and his nurse. They are not "sellng" me anything; they just want to keep me healthy.


----------



## Autumn (Oct 3, 2020)

Today, my city went from the green zone to the yellow zone.  The 3 cities that border my city have all crept up into the red zone.  It's frightening to see things moving in the wrong direction.


----------



## win231 (Oct 3, 2020)

Sunny said:


> My use of the word "dense" is not insulting, it is accurate!
> 
> It's probably useless trying to introduce logic here, but...  what "advertising" are you talking about, Win?  Like most of us, I got my smallpox vaccination when I was about 8 months old. I didn't have too much to say about it. And my mother wasn't influenced by advertising either. In fact, I doubt that the smallpox vaccine was ever advertised at all. I've never seen an ad for it, have you?
> 
> ...


I never said a smallpox vaccination was a bad idea.  I merely described my particular situation that caused me not to get one.
Your misinterpretation is due to your density.  And my use of the word "density" is not insulting, it is accurate.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Oct 3, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Pauline, I just read an item the other day that said you can't get the flu from a flu shot. That's because they don't use a live virus, which is what would be needed to give you the flu.  You probably get some sort of reaction or side effect, but it isn't the flu.  That's what the experts say about it, anyway.




I didnt get the flu right after the shot which was in September and october. Each time I got sick was in January and Feburary. And it was the flu. The doctor did the culture 3 years in a row and put me on that flu pill and something else. I dont remember whats it called. But it was the flu so it did not prevent me from getting it.


----------



## garyt1957 (Oct 3, 2020)

win231 said:


> Somehow, I never got smallpox, even though I didn't get a smallpox vaccine.
> When I was 9, my mom was taking me to Europe with her to meet my aunts & uncles.  I was supposed to get a smallpox vaccine before the trip but I fainted & the doctor sent us home.


Jesus man, that's because everybody else got the vaccine so there was nobody to catch it from!


----------



## win231 (Oct 3, 2020)

Pauline1954 said:


> I didnt get the flu right after the shot which was in September and october. Each time I got sick was in January and Feburary. And it was the flu. The doctor did the culture 3 years in a row and put me on that flu pill and something else. I dont remember whats it called. But it was the flu so it did not prevent me from getting it.


Maybe Tamiflu?  It was heavily advertised a couple of years ago but I haven't heard anything since then.


----------



## win231 (Oct 4, 2020)

Pauline1954 said:


> I didnt get the flu right after the shot which was in September and october. Each time I got sick was in January and Feburary. And it was the flu. The doctor did the culture 3 years in a row and put me on that flu pill and something else. I dont remember whats it called. But it was the flu so it did not prevent me from getting it.


For several years, my sister & I had discussions about the flu shot because we're both diabetic & that's usually given as a reason to get it due to "Preexisting condition = higher risk."  I've never had a flu shot.  She got a flu shot every year & was bedridden for 1-2 weeks after each one.  Finally, she told her doctor, "No more."  She hasn't been sick in 3 years.  Maybe some people's immune system doesn't like to be messed with.


----------



## LindaB (Oct 4, 2020)

Sunny said:


> OTOH, the vaccines against smallpox, diphtheria, measles, shingles, and other infectious diseases seem to work pretty well. The tetanus one works, but has to be repeated after 10 years. Others, like the flu shot, only partially work the year they are given, because the flu virus keeps mutating.
> 
> There is no "one size fits all" answer to this problem. Scientists are working days and night to try to find at least a way of slowing it down. And they will keep testing, studying, and improving the vaccine as time goes on. That's how medical science works.


This virus is also mutating.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2020)

win231 said:


> I never said a smallpox vaccination was a bad idea.  I merely described my particular situation that caused me not to get one.
> Your misinterpretation is due to your density.  And my use of the word "density" is not insulting, it is accurate.



Well, I guess a dense brain is better than a porous one.

In your own post #32, you said, and I quote,



> Somehow, I never got smallpox, even though I didn't get a smallpox vaccine.


----------



## 911 (Oct 4, 2020)

To the best of my knowledge, reasonably, all countries have had their citizens effected by COVID-19. I would like to see 100% undeniable proof that this virus did originate in China. When we have been completely assured of this, I think China needs to be held accountable, even if it escaped accidentally.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Oct 4, 2020)

win231 said:


> For several years, my sister & I had discussions about the flu shot because we're both diabetic & that's usually given as a reason to get it due to "Preexisting condition = higher risk."  I've never had a flu shot.  She got a flu shot every year & was bedridden for 1-2 weeks after each one.  Finally, she told her doctor, "No more."  She hasn't been sick in 3 years.  Maybe some people's immune system doesn't like to be messed with.



I can understand your sisters decision.    You may be correct. Some of us maynot be able to absorb and use the vaccination as it was meant to be. 

Ive never been immunized except for tetanus.  Ive had condition caused by exposure to chicken pox in my thirties.  And worked around many small children and teens. Being 66yrs old you'd think I'd catch everything out there.
Who knows. Im pretty grateful just the same and dont think im better off. But I do know our bodies are designed to withstand many assaults through sicknesses in life. Our ancestors survived a lot and enough to create a family tree and thats why I'm here.  So I trust the Lord I wont be affected by any bad childhood disease or shingles now.


----------



## 911 (Oct 4, 2020)

When I was in Vietnam, we had a fellow Marine get Malaria. He was picked up and sent to a field hospital in Saigon. A week later, he was back with us. Being young and dumb at the time, I thought we would never see him again.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Oct 4, 2020)

911 said:


> To the best of my knowledge, reasonably, all countries have had their citizens effected by COVID-19. I would like to see 100% undeniable proof that this virus did originate in China. When we have been completely assured of this, I think China needs to be held accountable, even it escaped accidentally.




I found a link to a youtube about the China Flu. Its a video titled Crimes against humanity. Its about 50 minutes long of doctors and Lawyers around the world beinging a case against china.  Dr Reiner Fuellmich is the doctor.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Oct 4, 2020)

911 said:


> When I was in Vietnam, we had a fellow Marine get Malaria. He was picked up and sent to a field hospital in Saigon. A week later, he was back with us. Being young and dumb at the time, I thought we would never see him again.



Was hydroxychloroquine being used at that time?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2020)

What is the China flu?  First time I've ever heard that name for a disease.  I googled it, and there's practically nothing about it, except to say:

 A  strain  of  influenza  A,  H3N2,  that  caused  outbreaks  in  China  and  the  US  in  the  1990s.  The  current  China  flu  is  A/H1N1. 

It sounds a lot like swine flu to me. So, since it exists in China and the U.S., why China flu and not U.S. flu?


----------



## garyt1957 (Oct 4, 2020)

Sunny said:


> What is the China flu?  First time I've ever heard that name for a disease.  I googled it, and there's practically nothing about it, except to say:
> 
> A  strain  of  influenza  A,  H3N2,  that  caused  outbreaks  in  China  and  the  US  in  the  1990s.  The  current  China  flu  is  A/H1N1.
> 
> It sounds a lot like swine flu to me. So, since it exists in China and the U.S., why China flu and not U.S. flu?


Oh I think you know.


----------



## Treacle (Oct 14, 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-merseyside-54535481

Is any one on the 'same page' - to use that expression? Why does the government say that they are imposing more restrictions in a few days e.g shutting pubs etc etc, given the psychology of some people they will go partying as they feel it is the last time before lockdown. When we have the Budget the chancellor will state that alcohol ( for example ) has gone up and that will be implemented the same evening.!!  Why does the Gvt not implement restrictions straight away.  Opposition to the government is advocating a 2-3 week nation lockdown (circuit breaker). I am of the belief that they really don't know what they are doing, however I really don't think any political party would have thought them in this  position .  Just some thoughts


----------



## garyt1957 (Oct 15, 2020)

Pauline1954 said:


> But I do know our bodies are designed to withstand many assaults through sicknesses in life. Our ancestors survived a lot and enough to create a family tree and thats why I'm here.



Many of your ancestors had life spans of 30 years


----------



## Pauline1954 (Oct 15, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> Many of your ancestors had life spans of 30
> 
> Yes. Life is not guaranteed to an old age no matter what we do. Some will journey on while others stay and live a longer life.  But we just have to do the best we can and keep informed.


----------

